# Heathrow Arrivals



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Absolutely Brilliant

http://www.wimp.com/britishpeople/


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

That's cheered me up a cold, cold November night.....

Loverly !!!!!!!!!!!!
I have seen one of the ad's on TV.....


----------



## Hobey (Jan 30, 2008)

*Heathrow arrivals*

Superb!!! Got a real lift watching this


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

To continue the aviation theme...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-11499315


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fantastic! Thank you  

Gerald


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Or how about this for the ultimate airline promotional video:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

pandalf said:


> Or how about this for the ultimate airline promotional video:


Being a frequent flyer who goes through Heathrow very frequently, I think it's the first time I have seen so many happy smiling faces.

I find Heathrow to be one of the most unfriendly Airports in the world, full of unhelpful and rude staff.

Looks like this is an Ad for BA as it's BA Staff and Term 5 I must say in my opinion T5 is a vast improvement and I do like to fly BA

Stewart


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

This one caught my eye on TV.


----------

